# 2014 offerings



## mxhdroom (Apr 19, 2013)

I just saw a Tweet with a link to the 2014 Look international website. The 566 is missing from the lineup and they do not display any complete bikes, only frames. Of interest is a lightweight 675 frame.

Does anyone know for sure if the 566 is disappearing?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The 566 on the USA site. 
The 586 is not on the French site nor the International either. 
It is on the USA site in one color as a complete bike. 

The USA site usually runs behind the European sites. Which is typical of the brand in general.


----------



## mxhdroom (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, the 566 is still on the Canadian site, but I believe as a result of the site not being updated yet. The lightweight 675 looks interesting, though...


----------

